# How Much for a Tamworth?



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,
We are considering purchasing an unregistered purebred Tamworth pig. The gentleman I am purchasing it from is also new to this lifestyle and has no idea how much to sell it for. He just bought his pig two months ago and she was pregnant. She is purebred, but not registered. He states he had the option of registering her, but decided not to as he is doing this to become self sufficient and not to show.

What would be a good price for these piglets in case I decide to purchase one/two?


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 7, 2009)

There should be some websites that give the average price on feeder pigs.  They shouldn't be worth a whole lot, since the hog market is really low at this time.  However, corn and soymeal prices are also fairly low, so that might help to support the feeder pig market.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont listen to that old story " she's purebred but not registered" You can end up disappointed, also who was the boar ??? Tamworth ??? also purebred but not registered ???. So jhm 47 is right -average price for a feeder pig
A good Tamworth bloodline is hard to find
Good luck with your new pigs when you get them and let us know how it works out


----------



## chunkydunk (Feb 15, 2010)

I wouldnt pay much over if any over $35 for a feeder.Epecially an unregistered.and then I would need to see the boar.So good luck.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

i think prices depend on where you are and where you get them. at auction you can get feeders for cheap (depending on the day). you can also check out craigslist for ideas on prices.

around here (central ohio) feeders run about $50 for a non-mutt. 

we dressed our Tam at just over 300lbs and it worked out great. meat was heavenly. we had bigger hams with blue butts, had better marbling with our hereford cross, but the Tam was great - easy keeper, great on pasture -  we'll get them again..


----------



## spifamily (Jul 19, 2011)

Here in Cali a MUTT goes for between $85 and $125.  The Heritage breeds, and show quality start at $200 and go up from there.


----------

